
Error 451 is the new HTTP code for online censorship (2015) - Jaruzel
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/error-451-internet-censorship-alert
======
Jaruzel
_The new error 's number, 451, is a reference to Ray Bradbury's novel
Fahrenheit 451, which is widely held to be about censorship, despite the
Bradbury's statements that the book was about "the moronic influence of
popular culture through local TV news"._

More apt now than ever - interestingly 451 pages seem to be cropping up more
and more.

